# Microsoft Excel Accounts



## kushclothing (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi folks,

We are a UK privately limited company and I have decided to try and complete our own accounts rather than paying for an accountant to re-shuffle the information I give them. I was just wondering whether anyone had a copy of an excel template that allows you to put in transactions and stock etc and will churn out end-of-year balance sheet and profit and loss sheets....Hoping someone can help us out....

Thanks,
Oli.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Sage or Quickbooks would be better, the taxman likes them in a certain form.


----------



## IvanM (Mar 17, 2010)

Quickbooks even has a free version, less features but it will get your accounts in order. You can even hire a college student majoring in accounting or finance to help out for really cheap. My accountant is now a mixture of me or my wife  and before that it was a hottie I met at starbucks by UNLV with an accounting book on the table next to her. That chick charged me $15.00 an hour and it only took her two hours a week to handle everything when it comes to making it pretty for the tax man.


----------

